# switching from Celexa to Zoloft



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have been on Celexa since July of 2002, at 60mg since Oct 2006. I am switching to Zoloft because of fibromyalgia. About 3 weeks ago I cut back to 50mg and then cut 10mg every 7 to 10 days or so. Everything was going really good until yesterday when I cut from 40 to 30mg. I am very dizzy and any fast movement makes me feel like I'm going to pass out. I know it's from the drug because this is how I feel on the rare days when I forgot to take it. I have to get down to 20mg for a week before I can switch over to Zoloft. Anyone know how long it takes your body to adjust to the lower dose? I am really struggling with myself, trying not to take the extra 10mg so this will go away. This really sucks! Mindy


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

from crazymedsCelexa's Half-Life & Average Time to Clear Out of Your System: Half-life is 35 hours. So it's out of your system within 6-8 days.How to Stop Taking Celexa: Your doctor should be recommending that you reduce your dosage by by 10-20mg a day every 6-8 days if you need to stop taking it if you need to stop taking it, if not more slowly than that. Make that 10-20mg a day every week just to make things easier on everyone. Based on the 35 hour half-life.you can check out their page on stopping antids.. the website has moved to crazymeds.us


----------



## 15085 (Jul 24, 2006)

You may need to decrease or increase meds at a slower pace. I know I do. if the switch is too rushed or the dosage too high on many of my drugs, I have some unpleasant side effects.


----------

